# Michael Jackson Memorial



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Did anyone else watch this? 

When Jermaine sang Smile that nearly set me off but please tell me i'm not the only one that cried when his daughter spoke (i'm getting sentimental in my old age).

Kay


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

No you werent the only one  not a dry eye in the house when Paris spoke about her daddy 

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just came down stairs after watching it clutching a tissue to be laughed at by DH and DS  Im not a big fan of MJ but it was very moving


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

me too


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am not the biggest fan of MJ - i appreciated his work and talent, he was a remarkable entertainer, this memorial moved me to tears too esp when Paris spoke, what a brave little girl who has lost her idol too. Thos children have lost the biggest love of their life and they shouldnt have lost someone so special so soon.

Rest in peace MJ

Mel
x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I just found the whole thing so sad  , glad i wasn't the only one to cry......... omg i'm off again they just showed Paris again on Sky news, if dh were here he'd be laughing at me.

I know how they feel my dad was 50 when he died, too young for anyone.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fuzzier 

I said to dh half way through that the saddest thing is that these 3 children have lost their daddy so young 

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes i agree- we've all heard the funny jokes but at the end of the day he was someones father, son and brother and he was way too young- very sad


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It was v sad and me and DH sat in tears when Paris spoke about her dad.

RIP MJ

Axx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah it was very sad sat here crying too.

rip mj x

                                    lv mariexx


----------

